

Why PG's favicon is YAHOO's old logo? - sgy
http://paulgraham.com/favicon.ico

======
jey
It's hosted using Yahoo Stores, which is descended from Viaweb.

~~~
sgy
Nevertheless, the favicon that shows on the browser tab is different.

------
mattl
[http://paulgraham.store.yahoo.net](http://paulgraham.store.yahoo.net)

------
wmf
Probably something about Viaweb being bought by Yahoo.

~~~
sgy
most probably

------
h4tch
Y! Indeed!

